# 190 Calorie Meal and Snacks



## jessicacarr (May 27, 2007)

I am dieting by eating 190 calories 6 times a day...bk; mid-morning snack; lunch; mid afternoon snack; supper and sometimes after supper.  

This comes out to 950-1140 calories/day.

I learned about this method through a diet program from our hospital's weight management program.  I started the program by eating just their food, which was expensive, but worth it to me to get a good start.  After losing 10 lbs...
I quit buying their conveniently premade food to start making my own.

Does anyone know a specific resourse that 
1.  Will offer NUTRITIOUS Meal recipes and 
2.  Snack time foods/recipes
3.  That are 190 calories or less?

Whether the resource be a book, website or your own suggestions...
I anticipate your input and your HELP.  ! 

Thank y'all.  You are always an appreciated people to turn to for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

sounds really solid, but a 1000 calorie a day diet will seriously burn you out QUICK.  Practically everyone that takes up some drastic diet like you mention not only puts back on the weight, but they add even more.

How many pounds are you aiming to lose a week?

The most successful approach to dieting i've heard of, and that i have used personally, involves counting your resting metabolic rate, and your maintenance calories, and aiming to lose 2 lbs a week.

How muhc cardio do you do?


----------



## legend_018 (May 27, 2007)

jessicacarr said:
			
		

> This comes out to 950-1140 calories/day.



I always thought anything less than 1000 wasn't good for you. I'd aim at least more toward the 1140/1200 during your initial losing stages.

Stick with the basics. You can calorie count better that way. apples,  banannas,  baked potatoe, piece of bread, cup of milk ect.


----------



## Caine (May 27, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> I always thought anything less than 1000 wasn't good for you.


 
No, anything less than 1500 calories a day is not good for you. Intake of less than 1500 calories a day will cause your body to shift into starvation mode, which will not only slow down you metabolism, but will also start consuming muscle tissue for fuel in an attempt to conserve body fat, which your body was prehistorically programmed to think is more important than muscle.

There are numerous sources for low calorie meals, depending on your preference for low fat, low carb, or something in between.

If you normally consume a large amount of carbohydrates, which most Americans do, I suggest the South Beach Diet and Recipe books. South Beach isn't quite as drastic as the Atkins program, but still eliminates most carbs from your diet *FOR TWO WEEKS*, then teaches you the difference between good carbs (whole grains, fruits, and vegetables) and bad carbs (processed grains, sugars) as it slowly increases your carb intake to bring you up to a balanced diet. 

If low fat is what you are after, well, most of the old standbys like NutriSystem, Jenny Craig, or Weight Watchers programs might work for you. They are all low fat based, although Nutrisystem boasts about "knowing all about" the glycemic index, which is pretty much useless for losing weight, unless you typically eat only one food item per meal.

If you want something balanced as far as protein, fat and carbs are concerned, then I highly recommend either the *Body for Life* program, which promotes balanced nutrition and exercise, or the *ZonePerfect* program, which promotes a diet of 30% protein, 40% carbohydrates, and 30% fat. 

If it's recipes you want, I strongly recommend the recipes in Cooking Light magazine because first and foremeost, each meal, when taken as a whole, is pretty much balanced to the Zone Perfect requirements and second, because I have never had one of their recipes fail on me, and I have been a subscriber for over 5 years.

Which program is best? Frankly, the best program is the one you will stick with, both during your weight loss, and for the rest of your life, but, and that's a BIG but (pun intended), exercise must, I repeat *MUST*, be part of your weight loss program along with your change in eating habits if you want to lose weight and keep it off. You need to build muscle as well as shed fatbecause every pound of muscle you build will consume 60 calories a day, 24/7, just because it is muscle, and it will use mostly fat as fuel. 

Well, I could go on and on, but if I do, I will have to send you a bill.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

i disagree. if you are a low weight individual, and you spread out 1500 clean calories over 6 meals, you're not going to suffer any detrimental health effects.

Id argue that eating 2 1000 calorie meals a day would be less healthy for your  body and more detrimental to your metabolism than eating 6 meals totallying 1500 calories.

Again, these are women figures.  I'm not saying for a 200 lb man.


----------



## Caine (May 27, 2007)

I believe I said that anything *BELOW 1500 calories a day* is dangerous, and why on earth would a "low weight individual" only be consuming 1500 caloies a day? 

A woman with a BMI in the normal range (18-25) should consume 2300 to 2500 calories a day, and a man with a BMI in the normal range sould consume 2800 to 3000 calories a day, assuming average daily activity. The more strenous activity you perform, the higher your caloric intake is required to be. If you're a gym rat like I am, you can consume 3800 to 4000 calories a  day with no problem, even at my age.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

This thread is in regards to a woman dieting.  Depending on how much you aim to lose, you go 500-1000 calories below maintenance.

So 1500 calories a day is not unheard of.


----------



## jessicacarr (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank each of you for your input and concern.  I am aiming to lose 60 lbs.  When I was on the weight management program the hospital sponsors, It had me on 3 nutrition shakes,2 'tv dinner like meals' per day, and snack bars for any possible in between hunger (all these foods, they were balanced in nutrition),  and all not far from 190 calories each.  That phase of the program is designed to last for 12 weeks...with scheduled intermittent doctor's visit to check on you.  i didn't buy that part of the program, but i just bought the food, stuck to it for 3 weeks until i decided to start making my own food again. I lost 11 lbs, some of which i am sure was water weight and 'the biological results of eating fiber' (if ya know what i mean)...fake belly fat loss, i have heard it called.    In the beginning, I was concerned about how I would feel...eating just nutrition shakes and prepared food, but I felt healthy and certainly more alert that i did before starting the program. 

But the prepared food is costly, so i am looking to find recipes that are already measured to 190 calories, or atleast very close.  OUt all the gazillions of recipe resources there are in this world, certainly there is a resource such as that. 

Again, thank you myle, caine and legend, for your input and concern.  
And thanks to anyoneelse who can point me toward any additional specific or general resource.


----------

